# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Help! ME1200 giving me trouble with edge polish

## jonah

Just recently, the edge polish started to show up spotty. It's as if part of the wheel is causing it to look cloudy.
Anybody experience this or have a solution?

----------


## JGor

1.Try dressing the polish wheel first. Should have or be able to get from the supplier a polish wheel compound kit.
2.Calibrate the unit and adjust wheel parameters. Will need a technician for that.
2.If either the finish wheel or the polish wheel are damaged you will need to replace them as a set as they need to have the same profile to get best results.

----------


## jonah

Thanks for the tips!
I will try those idea.

----------


## JGor

How did you go?
Hopefully all you needed was to redress the polish wheel.  :-)

----------


## Tallboy

You need to have a technician show up to calibrate the unit / polish wheel? Is this for real? Ugh that sounds like a huge hassle.

----------


## JGor

If you know how to calibrate the unit and have a calibration jig then I suppose you wouldn't need a technician.
If all that was needed was to dress the polish wheel then that is pretty straight forward user maintenance.
Probably a bigger hassle to just let it go without attention. If the issue is something other than dressing the polish wheel it will only get worse.

----------


## braheem24

The edging and polishing wheel are sold in sets because they are a matched pair. Never change 1 wheel alone.
Santinelli uses a polishing liquid instead of a stone to polish the wheel, make sure you try that first.  Hopefully nobody ruined the wheel using a stone on it.

----------

